# Can you guess?



## Dave Martell (Apr 14, 2015)

What's going on here this week?


----------



## Bill13 (Apr 14, 2015)

Are you finishing up some of your nikiri's in 01?


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 14, 2015)

Bill13 said:


> Are you finishing up some of your nikiri's in 01?




Yes sir


----------



## brainsausage (Apr 14, 2015)

what's the purpose of the jig/clamp type thinger?


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 14, 2015)

brainsausage said:


> what's the purpose of the jig/clamp type thinger?




That's to keep the belt from going where you don't want it to go. There are carbide inserts mounted along the front side, flush with the blade.


----------



## apicius9 (Apr 14, 2015)

Cool, I could use one of these clamp thingies... Well, I could use a grinder also. Nice nakiri, Dave, just a bit too rust-prone for people like me  Oh, and if I may say so - the handle sucks 

Stefan


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 14, 2015)

LOL Stefan


----------



## ecchef (Apr 15, 2015)

I was gonna guess heat sink for burning in handles.


----------



## Bill13 (Apr 15, 2015)

The clamp reminds me of a guitar "cheater" - at least that's what I think they are called.


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 15, 2015)

I've got another much larger version of the guide that I use to grind in the tang shape. It fits over the entire blade - very handy tool for making crisp (and even) notches for the handle to fit up against.


----------



## Benuser (Apr 15, 2015)

Bill13 said:


> The clamp reminds me of a guitar "cheater" - at least that's what I think they are called.


They are called a capo, from Italian capotasto.


----------



## ecchef (Apr 16, 2015)

Dave Martell said:


> I've got another much larger version of the guide that I use to grind in the tang shape. It fits over the entire blade - very handy tool for making crisp (and even) notches for the handle to fit up against.



Perhaps you may be employing this device soon? :wink:


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 16, 2015)

ecchef said:


> Perhaps you may be employing this device soon? :wink:




Hmmm.......I wonder how you knew that?


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 16, 2015)

The first nakiri is almost done, actually it should be done already, but I'm in the process of re-doing the handle because I don't think it's up to my standards. I really like the wood and how unique it is, I just have to get it finished the way I want.


----------



## CPD (Apr 16, 2015)

Love a nice nakiri. What kind of wood are you using for the handle?


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 16, 2015)

CPD said:


> Love a nice nakiri. What kind of wood are you using for the handle?




It's a blue dyed box elder burl. The blue looks like a dark green/blue - so unique.


----------



## CPD (Apr 16, 2015)

Dave Martell said:


> It's a blue dyed box elder burl. The blue looks like a dark green/blue - so unique.



Look forward to seeing the result. Don't think I've ever seen a piece of dyed box elder burl that didn't impress.....and that color sounds like a winner.


----------

